# 96 Alty hesitation



## bmacster (Nov 3, 2009)

*96 Altima hesitation*

I've been going through the forums and trying to figure out what this hesitation may be from. 

I went to Autozone since the MIL was on and got the P0325 and P0170. I recently changed the spark plugs, wires and removed the upper timing chain guide (which did not eliminate the ticking sound)

I can tell that the car is running lean because of the color the old spark plugs came up.

The car shudders/hesitates between 500rpm and 2500rpm in neutral. It hasn't died yet but I am afraid of it happening.

Could this be cause of the Oxygen Sensor, MAF sensor, some sort of mis-fire or the injector(s) are fouled? How would I check without replacing everything?

Should I look at replacing the cap (the distro itself is not leaking)

Thx


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I think you should've done the dist.cap and rotor along with the plugs. It's just one of those things you should probably do at the same time. Kinda like checking the air in the tires. Do ya check the front left, and check the rest next month? No, you check them all, same with the plugs/wires/cap/rotor. All at the same time.
I'd be searching for a vacuum leak first, easiest, and cheapest. Then work your way up to the other parts you mentioned.


----------



## bmacster (Nov 3, 2009)

I didn't even think about the cap and rotor! :newbie:

I'm going to take a look at the intake gasket with carb cleaner to see if that may be the issue. If not, then I have a feeling it is because of the crappy short ram intake that the prior owner put in.


----------



## bmacster (Nov 3, 2009)

so an update...

replaced the cap and rotor.. no oil anywhere within the distributor so all good there. No change there in the hesitation.

Went and replaced all of the vacuum lines, just cause some were rotting. No change in the hesitation. 

Sprayed the intake gasket on both sides. It cleaned itself up "a little" bit but still don't believe this is the full extent of the issue.

I am going to start replacing parts one by one starting with the Oxygen Sensor. I need to get the fuel injectors tested (any recommended places?) 

Also, I am going to a junk yard on Friday.. didn't have a spare when I bought the car and I want to get the stock airbox and associated parts to replace the cheapo short ram intake the prior owner had installed.

I figure I will end up having a weekend of replacing the drive shafts, replacing the lower tensioner guides and replacing both tensioners and chain just to be on the safe side. I'll also try to figure out why the fog lights aren't working.

Much more work then I wanted to do on this car but meh, i'll keep it for 300-400k miles it if survives that long.


----------

